# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  The CURSE

## kiwijames

A good mate of mine had a 243 Sako 75 that I really liked. It was light and portable and killed as well as anything. We discuss the merits of a versatile 243 with a bit of length and faster twist to sling bigger pills.
I bought a 6BR earlier built on a semi tricked Rem700. It was fun but impractical. It did have a new Trueflight barrel on it with a fast twist and plenty of length @ 26" I decided that with the 1:8 barrel I could rechamber to 243AI, flog off the Varmint stock and scope and put it on a bit of a diet.
Thats where it all started to go south.
The new barrel should have been the first omen. It was only new because the original barrel I had fluted in an attempt to get some weight down walked in the mill and was toast. Grant at Trueflight was awesome. A new barrel off the shelf was fitted and for the cost of the fluting I was back to scratch with the tube.
Jason from Senator was next on the hit list. A LH carbon stock was ordered. The hoodoo extended to Tauranga and it took a few goes and quite a few months before a usable stock was in my mitts.
Whilst waiting for a stock the barreled action went to Trueflite for re-chamber to 243AI. The bad luck did not want to spread itself around too much so that thankfully went to plan. 
Once finally assembled I had ordered a Z5 Swaro for glass to sit in Talley rings. I think we went through 3 different pairs of rings and a lot of sweat before we finally found the reason it was such a bitch to lap. The receiver was on the piss with the scope holes drilled out of line. 
Gunsmith number one (may or may not have) re-drilled the holes true but they were too close to accept any rings. Aaaagh. So being a good mate I decided to flick off some bad luck to poor ol Abe. No sweat we figured. On a jig and in the mill it can't go wrong. Now the poor old receiver was looking a bit like swiss cheese so a quick pass over with the tig and off to the electroplater for a pretty nickel finish will tidy up all sins. No. Denied. 
My action was a funny one and would not accept the nickel other than a hot rod bright and shiny finish. Oh well, it will look original anyway I suppose. 
One courier to the NI and another set of rings only to find it was still on the piss. So more courier work off down south again and more machining. This needed further nickel work and this turned to shit as well with backlogs and other issues. I was starting to really feel for poor old Abe. I told him it was cursed, but he was not one to turn away from a challenge. 
We finally fixed the CURSE by throwing away the receiver and swapping it out for another! Can't go wrong from there eh! 
Now the only thing left from the original rifle was the bolt, and that even had been modified far beyond its factory guise. 
Even once back in my hands and back together the Curse tried to give more grief with a small headspace problem. Fired brass chambered before fitting but would not after? A quick trip to Trueflight and that was sorted.

So after 14 months it has finally come together. 

THE CURSE





Big thanks to 
*Jason @ Senator Stocks*. We certainly learnt a lot and thanks for everything Jason. Would definitely recommend Jason as a straight up guy to deal with who stands behind his product. Its good stuff too
*Abe tuiman*. You poor bastard. Thanks man for all your efforts and hassle.
*Grant @ Trueflight* barrel making good guy
*Ginga* You cunt. This was a dumb idea!
*Sneeze* Thanks for the hook up and advise
*Proudkiwi*, *baldbob* and *The Claw* reloading data (baldbob for what not to do haha).
I'm sure Ive missed a bunch of you but this has been a rather arduous exercise. 
Think twice about making guns as a T3 sounds like not a bad idea from here!

It is finally shooting well with a few powder dilemmas but as of Easter I have yet to shake the curse proper. Went for a walk, April Fools day of all the days. It seamed a fitting day to blood the CURSE. Managed to drop my newly acquired Geovids down a scree slip and scratch every lens as well as pull a muscle in my back and end up walking ½ speed off the tops looking like the hunchback of Notre Dame. 
Ces't la Vie! 

So if you see a guy, all hunched up roaming the Kawekas, cursing and mumbling to himself, holding a black LH rifle I suggest you stay well away or you too may catch..
THE CURSE!

----------


## 7mmsaum

:Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ebf

Sad news about the geovids, man. I'm really enjoying the CRF.

Definitely cursed, lemme know if you need to dispose of it  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

That's the best rifle build story I've ever read. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## tui_man2

Arrr i seen it again :Angry: 

least things are going well ......now :Thumbsup: 
You will be happy to know the action has been a dream on the other project so that part is broken

----------


## Rushy

Well that has settled it then.  I will stick with waking up, deciding I need a rifle, walking into a shop and buying one.  Sorted!

----------


## Spook

I can see your problem...the bolt handle has been fitted to the wrong side. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> I can see your problem...the bolt handle has been fitted to the wrong side.


That'll be it Spook.  It was on the cack from the get go.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I can see your problem...the bolt handle has been fitted to the wrong side.


Bugger bet me to it, I was reading down hoping nobody had said it yet :Grin: 

Sounds like a frustrating mission James.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Well that has settled it then.  I will stick with waking up, deciding I need a rifle, walking into a shop and buying one.  Sorted!


That doesnt work all the time either *Rushy* even the "high end" factory rifles have "issues"  :Oh Noes: 

Another reason why I run-in/accuracy test/load develop all my builds before they go out to clients.

----------


## Scouser

Jeeze KJ, i would have started crying and curled up in a ball in a dark corner a 'long time' ago.....can only get better from now on!......(Tui ad)

----------


## tui_man2

> That doesnt work all the time either *Rushy* even the "high end" factory rifles have "issues" 
> 
> Another reason why I run-in/accuracy test/load develop all my builds before they go out to clients.


Ah so how many rounds does it take to run in a termainator on a rem 700?  :Sad:

----------


## Neckshot

thank fuck after talking to you i went 260ai!!!! :Thumbsup: its a nice looking rig KJ go the 243eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze!!.

----------


## R93

> That doesnt work all the time either *Rushy* even the "high end" factory rifles have "issues" 
> 
> Another reason why I run-in/accuracy test/load develop all my builds before they go out to clients.


Makes them worth double the build then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Ginga

Righto James now tell the truth about how your flash harry reloads (the first batch) were shite and outshot by straight 243 factory 95 sst's! 1.5 inch groups to well under 1/2 inch. Man that gave me a LOT of pleasure when that happened!

----------


## sneeze

And you are heading bush with R93?... I think the curse will continue  if in a different guise.

----------


## R93

> And you are heading bush with R93?... I think the curse will continue  if in a different guise.


What are you talking about? I remember  unloading the machine, setting up camp. Packing up camp and the flight out, and that's it?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

What goes on tour stays on tour  :Wink:

----------


## R93

> What goes on tour stays on tour


I just wish I remembered the tour Ha Ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## baldbob

> What goes on tour stays on tour


Well why cant i shake the hidious memories of the PEE GO ROUND!!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Stop biting my bum

----------


## Toby

Just thinking you have the helicopter right, were you by any chance doing a helicopter while peeing?

----------


## R93

> Stop biting my bum


Dunno about your bum Cam but his pillow looks like a White pointer took a chomp out of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Neckshot

looks like the money to be made in down your ways is in pillow building..........for all the pillow eaters :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

I had a dream i was eating this humongous marshmallow and when I woke up my pillow was gone!

----------


## Neckshot

R93 was dry humping it in his sleep :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

I wasnt asleep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## NZVarminter

Ha...glad I ordered a couple of Stillers in left hand! Should be here in the next week or two..

Got .204 and 7mm barrels waiting for them

Short action ...will be a 20BR
Long action ...284 or 280AI

Now just need to locate bottom metal for each.

Cheers

Grant

----------


## 6MMBR

wow,
is the stock true carbon..
make sure you dont drop it or ass up if it is. 
carbon is very strong but will shatter as time goes buy.
it never fully cures and is always getting harder..

im sure you will have no issues getting the curse off ya back if you ever wanted to part with it,, shes a minta

----------


## kiwijames

> wow,
> is the stock true carbon..
> make sure you dont drop it or ass up if it is. 
> carbon is very strong but will shatter as time goes buy.
> it never fully cures and is always getting harder..
> 
> im sure you will have no issues getting the curse off ya back if you ever wanted to part with it,, shes a minta


Carbon shell Senator over a foam core. Just like all the others that seam to last well. 
The Curse sure has lived up to its name with a new Shillen barrel being recently fitted by AB Precision. Can't wait to get it back as their is not much that could possibly go wrong. 
Glad you like it. It is going to be a bit lighter now too as the barrel profile was reduced. 
Hopefully I can give it a workout this Spring (or possibly sooner).

----------


## kiwijames

> Ha...glad I ordered a couple of Stillers in left hand! Should be here in the next week or two..
> 
> Got .204 and 7mm barrels waiting for them
> 
> Short action ...will be a 20BR
> Long action ...284 or 280AI
> 
> Now just need to locate bottom metal for each.
> 
> ...


What stock are you going to run Grant?
Jason is pretty solid now. I should have something for the short if you want. Swap you for the CDI  :Have A Nice Day:  
I have the original Rem BDL floor plate from my BR as well as a 243 follower cut down and 223 spring. I think there was an instruction on 6mmBR.com how to mag feed the BR from a Rem and this was the fix?
20BR sounds fun!

----------


## kotuku

that curse is one sexy wee beast and as a cackhander it makes even more sense.youre obviously a craftsman ABE

----------


## jasec

Geez James, your a hard man on gear alright.  Bring it along to the next club night and I'll give you a hundy for the bolt which seems to be the only bit not buggered :Have A Nice Day: 

Jase

----------


## kiwijames

Do I dare say the Curse has been exorcized? 
Went for a final run today finishing Abes fine work. A rough sight-in the weekend before ended up a bit unfortunate but a few corrections today and all was bang on (pun intended). 
So I'm now where I'd hoped I'd have been about 18 months ago!
A new Shillen barrel @ 23" is primo and has possibly broken the curse.
3.5kg scoped (7lb 12oz) is a great carry weight. Quite surprised by the bark too. She's a noisy brute. 
The 105 AMax is getting along at a fair old clip too @ 3150fps and will punch holes through a warratah @ 100m like you used a hole punch in paper. 
Can't wait for this years spring hunting.

Phew

----------


## Toby

Cac handed?

----------


## kiwijames

> Cac handed?


You're off the Christmas card list

----------


## Rushy

> Cac handed?


There are a few of them out there Toby and all of the ones that I know personally could shoot the nuts off a gnat in flight at 50 paces.

----------


## Toby

Whats a gnat?

----------


## Rushy

> Whats a gnat?


An annoying little wasp like thing

----------


## puku

> An annoying little wasp like thing


AKA Toby  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Neckshot

> Do I dare say the Curse has been exorcized? 
> Went for a final run today finishing Abes fine work. A rough sight-in the weekend before ended up a bit unfortunate but a few corrections today and all was bang on (pun intended). 
> So I'm now where I'd hoped I'd have been about 18 months ago!
> A new Shillen barrel @ 23" is primo and has possibly broken the curse.
> 3.5kg scoped (7lb 12oz) is a great carry weight. Quite surprised by the bark too. She's a noisy brute. 
> The 105 AMax is getting along at a fair old clip too @ 3150fps and will punch holes through a warratah @ 100m like you used a hole punch in paper. 
> Can't wait for this years spring hunting.
> 
> Phew


Good luck KJ ive said it before but that's a slick looking poo for freee!.nice one it must just rip R93's panties you having one :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwijames

Should try to catch up and get a CHB vs HB gong shoot and you can see it in action.

----------


## Neckshot

> Should try to catch up and get a CHB vs HB gong shoot and you can see it in action.


I don't have a rear view mirror on my 260 :Wink: ......yep im keen arnt you guys thinking of having a gong dong up your way soon?.we could try to get gillie and malcom in for a tri shoot 
Ruahine/Hastings/Napier???????

----------


## kiwijames

> I don't have a rear view mirror on my 260......yep im keen arnt you guys thinking of having a gong dong up your way soon?.we could try to get gillie and malcom in for a tri shoot 
> Ruahine/Hastings/Napier???????


On my never ending list of things to do. i have a primo spot sorted to get Gillie out to HB. Just gotta make it happen

----------


## Neckshot

> On my never ending list of things to do. i have a primo spot sorted to get Gillie out to HB. Just gotta make it happen


I can help im good at making these things happen, Gillie has the hard job!.

----------


## Scouser

Glad to see/hear your up and running James, hate it when a firearm wont do what it says on the side of the box!!!!!!!!!!!!!....good hunting

----------


## kiwijames

Both the A Max and Partition are devastating. I'm starting to grow fond of this Curse.

----------


## tui_man2

> Both the A Max and Partition are devastating. I'm starting to grow fond of this Curse.


Love the drag tracks haha

Glad to see she's smacking them down mate

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Love the drag tracks haha
> 
> Glad to see she's smacking them down mate
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


Maybe should have done a bit of editing lol. Hard to do on the phone. 
Toms SAUM shot well too Abe.

----------


## Shearer

> Both the A Max and Partition are devastating. I'm starting to grow fond of this Curse.


I knew that bolt was on the correct side..

----------


## R93

I call BULLSHIT!!!! He shot the deer with his 7mag of course and carried the tomatoe stake around in the event of a photo opp!!!! :Grin: 

I see you still waiting for me to gut the fucker as well :Thumbsup:  Well done bro I am glad she is all go now. Even if it should only be proping up vegatables.

Neckers that rear-view mirror on the .260 jibe was gold!!!  :Thumbsup: I am still wiping the coffee off the work puter screen.

----------


## kiwijames

> I call BULLSHIT!!!! He shot the deer with his 7mag of course and carried the tomatoe stake around in the event of a photo opp!!!!
> 
> I see you still waiting for me to gut the fucker as well
> 
> Neckers that rearview mirror on the .260 jibe was gold!!! I am still wiping the coffee off thework puter screen.


Oooh. I need to help you with your 243 fear. It was its first outing on deer and my god it was just crazy good.

----------


## R93

> Oooh. I need to help you with your 243 fear. It was its first outing on deer and my god it was just crazy good.


Na! Dont believe it. That old fella must have died of fright when the projectile bounced off him. :Psmiley:

----------

